
How to Order Starbucks Coffee with a Commodore 128 - adunk
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/wjgzk4/how-to-order-starbucks-coffee-with-a-commodore-128
======
csixty4
While I’m always excited to see Commodore 8-bits in the news, connecting one
to IRC and talking to a bot is nothing new.

